# BULGARIA | Railways



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Check out the project for the renovation of the

*Sofia Railway station* :cheers:


----------



## Hubert Pollak (Dec 4, 2007)

Are they only planing? When the construction have to be started?


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks very nice!


----------



## AndriyShevchenko (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is Sofia. Can you at least give some details? This thread is useless without information.


----------



## UrbanBen (Apr 7, 2006)

That last shot of it looks similar to Sendai station in northern Honshu.

For the person who asked: Sofia is the capital of Bulgaria. Google, man!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

AndriyShevchenko said:


> Where is Sofia. Can you at least give some details? This thread is useless without information.


www.justfuckinggoogleit.com


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

look pretty nice .
the development of surrounding area looks promising too for more high rises


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>


Thank you everybody for your comments. 

Let me clear some facts for you. kay:

This is the approved project for the renovation of the Central Railway Station in Sofia (the capital of Bulgaria). 

Work should start in several months.

Marked with *2.* on the above photo are 2 highrises that will serve the municipal authorities. 

Marked with *3.* and *5.* are overground and underground parking lots.

Marked with *9.* on the above photo is the following project that must kick off this year too. 



mdka said:


> Riofisa Mall
> 
> The Leisure and Shopping Center will be located in Sofía, Bulgaria´s capital city. Placed in an easily accessible zone by underground and bus (with a new station), it will have a total constructed surface of *around 120.000 square meters*, and a *Gross Lettable Area of 80.000 m2*. Customers will find a broad commercial and leisure offering, including a modern supermarket, a state-of-the-art cinematographic complex, a professional bowling alley and stores from the most internationally recognized companies in the commercial, leisure and restoration industries.


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks like an airport. very cool tho.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Here are some photos of Sofia station as it is now.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

I was there in October and I loved the giant communist era artpiece on the wall. I wish that one would be preserved somehow, but I guess it would look out of place in the future. Otherwise a renovation seems badly needed and the new design looks promising!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

_As of 2005 Bulgaria has some 6,238 kilometers of track, 4,316 kilometers of which were considered main lines. Sofia is the hub of the domestic system and of international rail connections. In the mid-2000s, railroads remained a major mode of freight transportation, although highways carried a progressively larger share of freight A recent project upgraded the line connecting Plovdiv with the Greek and Turkish borders. Despite recent privatization of some operations, the national railroad has suffered substantial financial losses in the early 2000s. In 1998 the first six kilometers of an often-interrupted 52-kilometer subway project opened in Sofia Additional stations were opened recently and with the one to be opened on the 7th of September 2009 the subway will reach total length of 18 kilometers with 14 working stations_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

> High Speed Expansion
> 
> _Bulgaria is in the beginning stages of upgrading the railway infrastructure throughout the country. Several new lines with a top speed of 160 km/hr for regular trains and 200 km/hr for tilting trains are being constructed and planned.
> 
> ...


photo update from Plovdiv-Svilengrad railway reconstruction of Corridors IV and IX, September '09


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

"High speed expansion"? 160-200km/h? :nuts: This is the top speed for most standard railways in Europe and in Bulgaria they call it "high speed"... :crazy:


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

And... look at the photos. Significant parts of those 150 km are going to be single-tracked only. Like you said, paF4uko, 160 km/h is what a cheapskate national railway company announces as an "upgrade" to an existing railway line dating back to the 19th century. It is most definitely not something that - here in the 21st century - is being built from scratch. And...

...the most depressing thing is that this "project" enjoys lavish support from the EU - hence benefits from my tax money: 
http://www.plovdivsvilengradrailway.com/en/

I can only assume bribery has played a role in bringing this parody of a railway project into the world.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

paF4uko said:


> "High speed expansion"? 160-200km/h? :nuts: This is the top speed for most standard railways in Europe and in Bulgaria they call it "high speed"... :crazy:


it's an wiki quote, no need to get overexcited


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

hans280 said:


> And... look at the photos. Significant parts of those 150 km are going to be single-tracked only. Like you said, paF4uko, 160 km/h is what a cheapskate national railway company announces as an "upgrade" to an existing railway line dating back to the 19th century. It is most definitely not something that - here in the 21st century - is being built from scratch. And...
> 
> ...the most depressing thing is that this "project" enjoys lavish support from the EU - hence benefits from my tax money:
> http://www.plovdivsvilengradrailway.com/en/
> ...


Hans, you can find such ridiculous projects everywhere in the EU, not only in Bulgaria... Take for instance the Line 5 tramway in Saint-Etienne... I need no more than 5-10 minutes to do the Place du Peuple (where it joins the Line 4) - Chateaucreux section by feet and they paid about 50M€ to put a tram... :nuts:


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^C'est que... I don't think this line is, in itself, unnecessary or wasteful. On the contrary, Bulgaria probably needs better railway links with Turkey. I'm just convinced that it's one of these cases of trying to save a few pennies in a way that's going to cause both cash and severe headaches in the longer run. A bit like trying to save money by re-painting only three sides of one's car.

All over Europe these days newly built long-distance railways are laid out for 200 km/h in difficult terrain (e.g. the recent Swiss investments) and for at least 250 km/h in a reasonably flat landscape. This is the case even in countries that do not currently have highspeed trains (e.g. the new 250-line out of Copenhagen although Denmark has no train capable of more than 180 km/h) - on the quite reasonable assumption that unless they prepare for future upgrades now they're going to regret it later.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

hans280 said:


> All over Europe these days newly built long-distance railways are laid out for 200 km/h in difficult terrain (e.g. the recent Swiss investments) and for at least 250 km/h in a reasonably flat landscape.


You're quite right about newly built lines.

But this line in Bulgaria is an existing line, which is just upgraded. 

Maybe there are some small corrections of the alignment, but I think that it's mainly just new tracks on the existing alignment, which might allow only 160-200 km/h.

Depending on the topography, building a totally new railway with alignment for 250-300 km/h is usually still much more expensive than upgrading an existing line to decent 160 km/h. 
And for countries like Bulgaria even 160 km/h is a big first step, consindering that most lines are run-down and often don't allow 100 km/h due to bad track condition.
For those countries it's better to quickly upgrade the existing lines than to wait 20 more years for much more expensive long-term projects. 
Of course, if the alignment allows more, I'm with you, then it makes sense to build the line for higher speeds, as the additional costs are quite low.


Also here in Austria we have many main-lines which will never be real high-speed lines. One example is the Tauern-line from Villach to Salzburg - we have to be lucky to adapt the alignment for 120-160 km/h (there are still many sections with only 70 km/h), everything else would be much too expensive considering the mountainous terrain.

Also not every area in Europe is as densely populated as the area between Hamburg, Cologne, Paris and London. Real high speed lines make sense, if you have real big cities to connect.

In countries like Austria and Switzerland the focus is better laid on a bunch of smaller projects to create positive effects over the whole network, like enabling ideal travel times of 30, 60, 90 minutes between main-hubs to optimize connections or capacity improvements - the Swiss are already quite successful with their strategy (which doesn't include dedicated high-speed lines).
Of course, the long tunnels will be suitable for ~250 km/h, as they are usually quite straight anyway.


Highspeed rail is nice, but you have to consider the reality:

- population structure and traffic demand (even in 20 years and even with a high-speed line the traffic demand between Sofia and Istanbul won't be comparable to Paris - London)
- current situation of the railway (existing lines in urgent need of improvement, no time to wait)
- budget for investment (countries like Bulgaria are nearly bankrupt, also the EU-funds are not endless)



Nachalnik


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

nachalnik said:


> You're quite right about newly built lines.
> 
> But this line in Bulgaria is an existing line, which is just upgraded.


Ah, in that case I stand corrected. But, you must admit that the following text makes believe that this is a newly built line: 

"Several new lines with a top speed of 160 km/hr for regular trains and 200 km/hr for tilting trains are being constructed and planned.

The first railway section allowing for higher speed trains in Bulgaria is currently being constructed between the city of Plovdiv and town of Svilengrad, more accurately, to the Captain Andreevo border checkpoint with Turkey." 

The rest of your argument I just don't agree with. Of course it's less expensive to build for 160 km/h than to build for 200 km/h. But, then again, it's less expensive to build for 120 km/h than to build for 160 km/h. And so on... Where does it end? 

The European TEN standard, as you probably know, is upgrade to 200 km/h and newly built track for at least 250 km/h. I have no clue whether the railways around Plovdiv are part of the TEN, but I can only repeat my earlier concern about spending other countries' taxpayers' money on solutions that, by the standards of the 21st century, are very much sub-standard.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Panaguyrishte Station:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stelian said:


> posted by Avtomat
> Speed limit between Katunitza and Popovitza has now been raised to 160 km/h Unfortunately BDZ doesn't have locomotives capable of such speeds...


this is Popovica train station:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Which parts of this upgrade are going to be 200 km/h ?


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

all of the 150km from Plovdiv to the turkish border are going to have 200km/h for tilting trains and 160 km/h for the others ...


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

an article from wikipedia about the Desiros and Emus 
In 2005 and 2006, the Bulgarian State Railways begin operating Desiro trains as part of a €67-million deal with Siemens AG for a total of 25 Diesel multiple units. As of 22 March 2006, 16 trains had been delivered, with many of them operating on the Sofia-Kyustendil-Sofia line. Another €117-million deal for 25 EMUs has also been signed with Siemens AG. The EMUs were fitted out in Varna, where BDZ and Siemens AG are intending to establish a joint venture company. The EMUs are designated classes 30 and 31 and are servicing traffic in the Sofia and Plovdiv areas.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

here are some pictures:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

DMU and EMU at Dragichevo train station


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

and my favourite :cheers:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

and some photos from the interior:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

In 2006-20008 Bulgarian National Railway Company(BDJ) used,a German locomotive Siemens ES64U2-061.lt has 8704hp and max speed of 230km/h here it is  :


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

all photos were made by Alexander Kovachev


















this one is by Atanas Gulabov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

some photos of the interior

















taken by Mario Evstatiev








taken by Alexander Kovachev


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Did they bought it or rent it? It says dispolok on it.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

takini said:


> Did they bought it or rent it? It says dispolok on it.


there was a article in 'Standart' newspaper saying that they bought it http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/de/private/builder/Siemens/ES64U2/1_AEG_045.jpg.Well they were wrong.hno:never trust the newspapers.However the train was here from the spring of 2006 till August 2008.In the beggining of 2008 it hit some fallen rocks and was taken for repair to Dispolok central in Hungary and then came back.As of 5.09.2009 it was painted black this is how it looks now:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

some old bu cool photos of the Karnobat-Sindel enjoy:cheers::


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

BRC(Bulgarian Railways Company) BR class 87


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by Krasen Panev








by Ivo radoev


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

46 234 and 46 111








by Konstantin Planinski


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

BDZ class 55 and 61

















by Damian Clement


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The owner of this car was drunk and when he got stuck in the rails he decided to go home by foot :lol:


























photos by Tcvetan Kaludov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Locomotive № 44-001 - after modernisation - manufacturer Skoda-Plzen


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

loco number 42 081








loco number 43 524








loco number 44120








loco number 45 202


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

BDZ "Optima Express" departing Plovdiv for Edirne, Turkey, pulled by a Russian-built 3000 hp diesel-electric, April, 2007


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

BDZ electric locomotive 46 221, meets a "Lyudmila",
Plovdiv, Bulgaria, Locomotive Depot, March, 2007








Bulgaria State Railways (BDZ) Soviet-built "Lyudmila" 3000 hp diesel-electric
locomotive 01 017 under repair in Plovdiv Locomotive Depot, December 17, 2006








Bulgaria State Railways (BDZ) Soviet-built 3,000 hp diesel-electric "Lyudmila"
locomotive 07 106, Plovdiv, Bulgaria, September 16, 2006


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Bulgaria State Railways (BDZ) Soviet-built narrow gauge (760mm) diesel-hydraulic shunting
locomotive 81 008 at Septemvri, Bulgaria, August 26, 2006








Bulgaria State Railways (BDZ) diesel-hydraulic shunting locomotive,
in new paint, at Septemvri Locomotive Depot, August 26, 2006


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

BDZ 2-8-2 steam locomotive 01 23, built in 1935 by Winterthur in Switzerland,
runs past on a fantrip, southern Bulgaria, August 25, 2006








BDZ steam excursion in Southern Bulgaria, pulled by 2-8-2 steam
locomotive 01 23, August 26, 2006








BDZ steam excursion in Southern Bulgaria, pulled by steam locomotive 01 23, August 26, 2006








BDZ narrow gauge 2-10-2T #209 76, February, 2007


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

BDZ, Russian-built EMU train, Veliko Turnovo, Bulgaria, February, 2007








Siemens "Desiro" train of BDZ, Veliko Turnovo, Bulgaria, February, 2007


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

I love old quiet railway stations.Fortunately we have plenty of them in BG
So here we go:
Gabrovo








Zverino








Velingrad








Donchevo


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

one of the stations of the biggest plant in SEE 'Ilienci' which is not longer operational








Velino








Gavrailovo








Velingrad








Dqkovo


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Dulgopol








Asenovgrad








Dimitrovgrad








Iskar








Dubovo








Belovo








Purvomai


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

old station in Dobrinishte








Berkovica








Bqla








Guliina Banq








near Belozem








Varvara








Gueshevo








Gabrovo








Bansko


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Boboshevo








sugar factory Sofia








Zmeiovo








Velingrad south








Devnq








Dobrich








Zverino








Bov
















Dobrinishte


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Dimitrovgrad


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Plachkovci








Panagurishte








Purvomai
























Kazanluk








Razlog








Kustendil








Oreshec


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Careva Livada








Suedinenie








Simitli








Subotkovci








Silistra








all the fhotos of the stations were taken from this site:
http://railwaymodeling.com/gallery
many thanks to all the photographers:cheers:


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ :uh: thanks for the update. It seems that most of the stations need urgent repair works


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

it is so interesting that the architecture of the stations of our geography is very similar to the eachother. Turkey, Bulgaria and Greece...


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ no wonder, we all had common history :lol: the first railway line on the territory of Bulgaria was opened in 1866 - during the Turkish Empire rule of Bulgaria. I guess that may explain it. :cheers:


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

miroruse said:


> ^^ no wonder, we all had common history :lol: the first railway line on the territory of Bulgaria was opened in 1866 - during the Turkish Empire rule of Bulgaria. I guess that may explain it. :cheers:


A short history of Balkan railways: the first railways operated in the European part of the Ottoman Empire were Constanta-Danube and Ruse-Varna, both built by an English company for a combined river - rail - sea transport. The Ottoman Empire subsequently looked for a rail only link to Central Europe and contracted my namesake, a Bavarian-born banker operating with French and Belgian capital to create a Constantinople-Austria rail link with several branch networks in the 1870s. He created the Chemins de Fer Orientales (Oriental Railways) to operate them. The War of 1876 and Bulgarian secession interrupted, delayed and rerouted the original plan until 1888. The Oriental Railways were later sold to a consortium of Austrian and German banks (incl. Deutsche Bank), which continued to operate them until the Balkan Wars. The Oriental Railways included: Istanbul-Plovdiv-(Sofia-Nis), with branches to Jambol and Alexandroupolis; Thessaloniki-Florina-(Bitola); Thessaloniki-Skopje-Vranje; Skopje-Kosovska Mitrovica. Thessaloniki-Alexandroupolis was built and operated by a different company which was mainly based on French capital. 
German and Austrian, but also Italian employees of the railways were fairly common, including positions as station managers in the provincial stations we have seen above. 
After the Balkan Wars, the national railway companies of Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, and later Turkey nationalized the railway lines and phased out foreign personnel.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

I just want to add that a lot of those foreign personnel stayed in Serbia afterwards. And even today you can find people with French or Italian surnames in here.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

miroruse said:


> ^^ no wonder, we all had common history. the first railway line on the territory of Bulgaria was opened in 1866 - during the Turkish Empire rule of Bulgaria. I guess that may explain it.


Weren't most stations built after BG got rid of the Turks anyway?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

The 1878 Berlin Treaty demanded of the Semi-independent Principalty of Bulgaria and of East Rumelia that they stick to the contracts the Porte had made with Baron Hirsch and his Oriental Railways Company. However, in the long run Hirsch withdrew from Bulgaria. Romania and Bulgaria started a program of state-financed railroad building, while the Ottoman Empire still heavily relied on private sector investments. 
You are right though: many of the buildings in the picture are from post-1914. Even after all countries had gone their seperate ways, railways remained an important part of showing a country's economic dynamism and as such, railway stations had to represent modernity, even if they were (or still are) in parts of the country where life was pretty rural. The style and taste in station architecture remained similar, partially even after the onset of socialism.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Baron Hirsch said:


> The 1878 Berlin Treaty demanded of the Semi-independent Principalty of Bulgaria and of East Rumelia that they stick to the contracts the Porte had made with Baron Hirsch and his Oriental Railways Company. However, in the long run Hirsch withdrew from Bulgaria. Romania and Bulgaria started a program of state-financed railroad building, while the Ottoman Empire still heavily relied on private sector investments.
> You are right though: many of the buildings in the picture are from post-1914. Even after all countries had gone their seperate ways, railways remained an important part of showing a country's economic dynamism and as such, railway stations had to represent modernity, even if they were (or still are) in parts of the country where life was pretty rural. The style and taste in station architecture remained similar, partially even after the onset of socialism.


Thanks for the comment.Well yeah after the onset of socialism this style remained partially during the first couple of decades then in the 60-ies and 70-ies they were building the new stations in a style which was modern back then not only in the socialist countries.And I think that with some renovations these stations will look nice too.









Anyways here is an update of the construction/renovation of Plovdiv-Svilengrad line. 








Km 191+000 – 192+000 - Overview








Railway Track km 201+200








Road Overpass Parvomai 1 North








Overview km 192+000








Fly-over km 206+485 – humus on road approach embankment








Cheshnegirovo Halt and Road Overpass Cheshnegirovo 1








Installations of Catenary on the hard spans collar beams








*Thanks to Turnovec *


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ yeah, in recent years most of the main railway stations in Ruse /Roustschouk/ region were renovated, quite decently I must admit. I like them  To my opinion the "hanger" type of railway stations in Bulgaria must also fall under deep renovation as they look out of sense right now. And most need to offer better services to passengers, incl. more attractive and clean WCs :lol:


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Does that mean that soon the international train to Istanbul From Bucarest
will have electric traction all its way from Ruse to Svilengrad ? Currently the
electric loco is changed for a diesel one at Dimitrovgrad ...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Does that mean that soon the international train to Istanbul From Bucarest
> will have electric traction all its way from Ruse to Svilengrad ? Currently the
> electric loco is changed for a diesel one at Dimitrovgrad ...
> 
> Thanks in advance,


That's right.


----------



## HSRCanada (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anybody know what company manufactures the class 61, or similar locomotives (electric shunters)?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

A bulgarian forum with lots of photos and videos


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

An old steam train property of *BNR*(*БДЖ*=*Български Държавни Железници*=*Bulgarian National Railways*)is used to carry passengers from *Sofia Central Railway Station* to *Bankya Railway station* as a touristic attraction. *Ticket=0.4 eurocents*.



kudos said:


>






kudos said:


> Source


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

You can find a video for the project for a new 200kmph railway *Sofia-Botevgrad-Mezdra-Vraza-Montana-Vidin* here.

























^^The most eastern route was chosen. Sofia-Botevgrad-the red route and Botevgrad-Mezdra-the orange route
With cyan color is the existing railway, currently passing through the Iskar gorge. This route has been dismissed because it passes through several protected areas.
The most western route through Petrohan pass was dismissed because "its value was too high".


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you post those pictures in better resolution? This way we cannot see anything.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

In 2006 I was in Varna on vacation with a friend and we took the train just for the fun and after 2 hours we ended in Shumen I believe. The train was incredible slow and very old. You couldn't look good through the windows because of al the green moss on it and there were only 4 trains a day leaving for that direction! But it had character, so we enjoyed it. Shumen itself was terrible and on the way back to Varna some gypsies along the track were throwing things at the train. 

People in Bulgaria were also not very proud of the trainservices. When we told people we were going to take the train the most of them looked funny and asked why we didn't take the bus.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Many people travel by train because it is cheap. For example, the trip between the two largest cities, Sofia and Plovdiv, with student/pupil/pensioner/other card is around 2 euro, while the card itself is 0,5 euro for one year. And those trains are actually clean and comfortable. It is sometimes cheaper that going somewhere in Sofia with public transport...


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

sofianec77 said:


> So what's going on with the new Sofia - Vidin rail line at 160/200 km/h?


Current information is that the realization of the projects would begin with few sections in the valley closer to the Romanian border in the next financial period 2014-2020.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Svilengrad - BG/TR border railway upgrade* for speeds *160/200kmh* openned on *May 9*.

Pictures of *Dimitrovgrad-Simeonovgrad*(part of *Dimitrovgrad-Svilengrad* project) upgrade to *160/200kmh*:


vince_1988 said:


> Здравейте, прилагам малко снимков материал от междугарието Димитровград-Симеоновград
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://postimg.org/image/vfrrqutdn/


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

What immediate effect (if any) will it have on travel times?


----------



## SAS 16 (Apr 9, 2013)

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> *Svilengrad - BG/TR border railway upgrade* for speeds *160/200kmh* openned on *May 9*.
> 
> Pictures of *Dimitrovgrad-Simeonovgrad*(part of *Dimitrovgrad-Svilengrad* project) upgrade to *160/200kmh*:



Will it be double tracked?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> What immediate effect (if any) will it have on travel times?


Plovdiv - TR border - immense; it will double(at least) travelling times*


SAS 16 said:


> Will it be double tracked?


Plovdiv - Dimitrovgrad - mostly single tracked
Dimitrovgrad - TR border - only single tracked

Speed map for Bulgaria for 2013/2014:


tanashubav said:


> Карта на допустимите максимални скорости по ж.п. мрежата в България съгласно ГДВ 2013/2014г.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Edit: reduce twice travelling times


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Plovdiv - TR border - immense; it will double(at least) travelling times


Double or save travelling time?
Are there any draft timetables in which the travelling time is reduced on refurbished tracks?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Theijs said:


> Double or save travelling time?
> Are there any draft timetables in which the travelling time is reduced on refurbished tracks?


1. Reduce travelling times of course.
2. Yes.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Any chance that time reducing timetables will be introduced by BDZ at the start of the summer, or do we need to wait until December 2013?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Isn't this Plovdiv - Dimitrovgrad - Svilengrad segment in the works for like 5 years?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^Yes.



Theijs said:


> Any chance that time reducing timetables will be introduced by BDZ at the start of the summer, or do we need to wait until December 2013?


No, chance at all beacause work on Dimitrovgrad(station including) - Svilengrad(station including) upgrade to 160/200 is preventing it(rails removed and line realigned to accomodate higher speeds).


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Progress on legendary *Struma motorway[A3] lot 4 Sandanski - greek border*:


REAKT0R said:


> Вижда се, че днес е било слънчево на лот1. Жалко, че не беше вчера така, иначе сега нямаше да качвам само лот4.


The small parallel section in the middle on the right is a new alignment of *Sofia - Athens railway* that will allow a speed of *160/200kmh*.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tomorrow is an exceptional day - the second rail&road bridge Calafat - Vidin between Romania and Bulgaria is opened. I cannot put it into words how important and expected is this bridge in Europe, the region and especially in Bulgaria.

I want to thank all people that helped and supported the bridge realization and provided footage(muchas gracias FCC) and information. Huge thanks to the financing institutions(EU, EIB, KfW, AFD), constructor(FCC) and governments of Romania and Bulgaria.

Wish you joy, prosperity, health and motorways to the bridge on both sides!:cheers:


----------



## SAS 16 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^:cheers: 
which is the quality of the conection by railway on both sides?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

SAS 16 said:


> ^^:cheers:
> which is the quality of the conection by railway on both sides?


Poor! Especially on the Romanian side. The regions on both sides are poor and underpopulated (2 times more people die than are being born in Vidin, fe) and the line has little passenger potential IMO. It might be used for freight.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Hence why it's just a single track I guess.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

The bridge would have potential if it would really become part of a TEN corridor (Sofia-Timisoara-Budapest). However no development to that end has yet taken place. As shown by Tanushubav's map above, the average max. speed of trains Sofia-Vidin is ca. 70 kmh. On the Romanian side, Calfat-Craiova is even worse. In this situation it is not suited for competition even to the already rather lousy route Sofia-Nis-Budapest. For it to develop TEN standards, we will have to wait until the new route Sofia-Vidin is built (ca. 2020?). Even then, the route will not make much sense if the Romanian side does nto build a diretissimo Calafat-Turnu Severin-Timisoara, which would primarily serve transit and is therefore not really in the interest of the Romanian tax-payers. 
For the moment, it seems only 1 passenger train daily across the bridge per direction is planned, which is more to de jure say it is in service.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Baron Hirsch said:


> The bridge would have potential if it would really become part of a TEN corridor (Sofia-Timisoara-Budapest). However no development to that end has yet taken place. As shown by Tanushubav's map above, the average max. speed of trains Sofia-Vidin is ca. 70 kmh. On the Romanian side, Calfat-Craiova is even worse. In this situation it is not suited for competition even to the already rather lousy route Sofia-Nis-Budapest. For it to develop TEN standards, we will have to wait until the new route Sofia-Vidin is built (ca. 2020?). Even then, the route will not make much sense if the Romanian side does nto build a diretissimo Calafat-Turnu Severin-Timisoara, which would primarily serve transit and is therefore not really in the interest of the Romanian tax-payers.
> For the moment, it seems only 1 passenger train daily across the bridge per direction is planned, which is more to de jure say it is in service.


Sofia - Nis - Szeged railway is not in that great shpe as well. The most disasterous section being Sofia - Nis.

I think that Serbian and Romanian governments should put pressure on Bulgarian government to build a railway beteen Vidin and Zajcar. This would coonnect Black sea ports(mainly Constanta, also Varna and Odessa) with Adriatic ports. The socialist that are part of the current ruling coalition in Bulgaria have expressed in the past their desire to build this short section.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

A through train at present conditions would take 17 hours 45 minutes from Sofia to Budapest via Nis, but 19 hours 15 minutes via Vidin (calculated using train connections according to Bahn Hafas and then substracting all stopovers). Both is rather lame, but until at least either Romania or Bulgaria have improved their access to Vidin, it makes more sense to travel via Nis. The link you mention between Northern Bulgaria and Serbia only makes sense if railway infrastructure in the region is improved in general. For the moment, it is much preferable to route trains from Varna either via Sofia or via Giurgiu if they are heading for Croatia/Slovenia.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Baron Hirsch said:


> A through train at present conditions would take 17 hours 45 minutes from Sofia to Budapest via Nis, but 19 hours 15 minutes via Vidin (calculated using train connections according to Bahn Hafas and then substracting all stopovers). Both is rather lame, but until at least either Romania or Bulgaria have improved their access to Vidin, it makes more sense to travel via Nis. The link you mention between Northern Bulgaria and Serbia only makes sense if railway infrastructure in the region is improved in general. For the moment, it is much preferable to route trains from Varna either via Sofia or via Giurgiu if they are heading for Croatia/Slovenia.


1. What about waiting time at borders? If you take them into consideration, the big picture changes, IMO.
2. I was thinking more about Bar port and albanian ports.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

1. I did not substract any of the border waiting time on the Nis route and did not even add any for the Vidin crossing, thus even giving the new potential route an advantage it does not have yet. If both Romania and Bulgaria finally become Schengenized, this could be a decisive advantage for this route and the one via Ruse, and especially if needless changing of engines at the border is abandoned. At present, trains at Ruse have a full hour stopover, which is intended as abuffer against international delays I guess.
2. Bar and Durres lie far to the south, in that case it makes even more sense to make trains run via Sofia-Nis-Krusevac-Uzice-Podgorica, or if you want to build something new, have a line from Nis via [email protected] to Montenegro (nor really an option at the moment. But anyways, loading and reloading ships is very time consuming. Such ships would simply sail around from Constanta to Bar, rather than use rail & sail. The only benefit of a Vidin-Zajecar I could see would be to have a direct connection between Bucharest and Belgrade, which potentially one day could make sense, but is probably not a priority today.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyway. The bridge at night:


----------



## NiGhtPiSH (May 14, 2009)

The agony of the *Bulgarian State Railways - BDŽ* continues as the new government led by a coalition of the Bulgarian Socialist Party (BSP) and the Movement for Rights and Freedoms (DPS) decided to stop the privatization of "BDŽ - Tovarni Prevozi" - the national freight operator.

Now the total crumble and the implosion of the still stuck in the 1980's socialism company is imminent.

But there is still some light in the tunnel: *On 1st July 2013, DB Schenker Rail Bulgaria starts operating the first trains (intermodals) to cross the new bridge over the Danube "New Europe".* I hope those services are successful and more operators will opt for trains along this new corridor.

The work for upgrading the Dimitrovgrad - Svilengrad section are going in a good pace (although the start of this project was delayed for many years) - it includes new alignment for 160 km/h and electrification. The upgraded (again new alignment and electrification, ERMTS Level 1 for the whole line up to Plovdiv) trans-border Svilengrad [BG] - Kapikule [TR] section is opened for traffic, although still only with diesel traction. The prospects are that the line will be complete the same time as the Marmaray project in Istanbul connecting Europe and Asia under the Bosphorus.

There are also some construction works going on after a 5 year stalemate due to lack of funding on the 25 year old project for doubling and realigning (130 km/h for normal trains and 150 km/h for tilting ones) the Karnobat - Sindel route. But still the long delayed double tracked 2,6 km long tunnel near Klimash has still to wait for a better future. The same fate awaits the new alignment around Listets. When completed it would be a very important connection between the ports of Constatna [RO], Varna [BG] and Alexandrupoli [GR].


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

NiGhtPiSH said:


> But there is still some light in the tunnel: *On 1st July 2013, DB Schenker Rail Bulgaria starts operating the first trains (intermodals) to cross the new bridge over the Danube "New Europe".* I hope those services are successful and more operators will opt for trains along this new corridor.
> 
> [GR].



The new DB Schenker service is not an intermodal service, it's a mixed service that may include intermodal wagons.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Which passenger services will use the new bridge?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

When inaugurating the bridge, in the talk about future use there was talk of one train per day and direction. The problem with the bridge at the moment is that the rail lines on both sides leading up to the bridge are in a bad state. The Bulgarian line proceeds at max. 70 kmh, and on the Romanian side there is not direct link North to Turnu Severin but only a decrepit line heading East to Craiova at a speed which any jogger could keep up with. Development of these lines has yet to start and will not show results before 2020, if at all.
But still, a local train Vidin - Calafat - Golenti at least would be called for.


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

Better still Vidin-Calafat-Craiova. (Craiova is a large station with good connections)
There are three trains per day from Craiova to Calafat. One of them could cross the bridge.
However since the journey from Craiova to Calafat takes about three hours, I doubt that this link would be very successful venture.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

NiGhtPiSH said:


> There are also some construction works going on after a 5 year stalemate due to lack of funding on the 25 year old project for doubling and realigning (130 km/h for normal trains and 150 km/h for tilting ones) the Karnobat - Sindel route. But still the long delayed double tracked 2,6 km long tunnel near Klimash has still to wait for a better future. The same fate awaits the new alignment around Listets. When completed it would be a very important connection between the ports of Constatna [RO], Varna [BG] and Alexandrupoli [GR].


1. Wasn't Karnobat - Sindel the first planned railway project in Bulgaria for speeds 160/200?
2. Aren't the works there just emergency works to repair a weak embankment?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Railway map:








Phase 4.1 and 4.2(others are ready):


PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> On these pictures you can observe progress on Maritsa motorway[A4] on the following sections:
> - U/C Orizovo - Harmanli
> - upgrade of Svilengrad bypass from half-profile to full-profile
> - U/C Generalovo - BG/TR Border Checkpoint.
> ...


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

List of railway projects that will be financed under the OP "Transport" in 2014-20:
1. Sofia-Septemvri (partially);
2. Plovdiv-Burgas phase II;
3. Ruse-Varna;
4. Karnobat-Sindel (partially).
No map. Sorry.

List of projects that will be financed under the OP "CEF" in 2014-20:
1. Improvement of sailing on Danube river(Batin-Belene mainly). I wonder if our northen neighbours are ready with papers on this project.
2. Vidin - Medkovets railway
3. Sofia - Dragoman railway
4. SRB border - Kalotina - Sofia motorway


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Russia wants to finance the following railways:
1. Varna - Ruse
2. Varna - Gorna Oriahovitsa - Sofia

More info:


> *Russia offers Bulgaria a credit of EUR15bln*
> 26.03.2014 10:01
> 
> Russia is ready to invest more than € 3 billion in the development of basic transport infrastructure in the Black Sea and the Danube to the EU do not leave almost no money.
> ...


Google translate article


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Baron Hirsch said:


> The bridge would have potential if it would really become part of a TEN corridor (Sofia-Timisoara-Budapest). For the moment, it seems only 1 passenger train daily across the bridge per direction is planned, which is more to de jure say it is in service.


Last weekend a twice daily cross border service between Craiova and Vidin started run with CFR Desiro's.
http://www.vidin-online.com/oblastn...-vidin-dnes-otkrivame-oshte-edin-pt-km-evropa


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Grat cabview from Sofia - Mezdra through Iskar gorge by "bdz43r". It was posted on Bulgarian subforum but not in international thread. Great movie enjoy :cheers2:





Second cabview from the same user is also interesting: Sofia - Pirdop (on line to Karlovo)


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Richard_P said:


> Grat cabview from Sofia - Mezdra through Iskar gorge by "bdz43r". It was posted on Bulgarian subforum but not in international thread. Great movie enjoy :cheers2: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y616xQpAm2Q">YouTube Link</a>


 Thank you Richard! I'm looking fwd to make this journey in late spring, when nature is more alive


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Railway near *Veliko Tarnovo* and *VelikoTarnovo* railway station(left from the interchange between *I-4/I-5*). Looking south:


Turnovec said:


> Коридор 9, в района на Велико Търново


Looking north:


Turnovec said:


> Ето го и в посока север


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

*Varna: intermodal terminal to be completed in three years*

The intermodal terminal in the port of Varna will be completed in three years after the issue of the construction permits, declared Bulgaria’s Ministry of Transport. The cost of the project is BGN 90 Million (EUR 46 Million).

The terminal will provide logistics services for railway, maritime and road transport. The tender for the construction of the terminal was launched at the end of April. Construction works could begin in 2015.

From Railway Insider, 21st May, 2014


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

In Bulgarian language thread user *yamboliya* posted some pictures of recently undergoing modernisation station Yambol:








remaining pictures here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114487674&postcount=7046


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Railway map:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are Phase 4.1 and 4.2 expected to be ready?
Any clue about how much faster (in minutes) train will be able to run after completion?


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Theijs said:


> When are Phase 4.1 and 4.2 expected to be ready?
> Any clue about how much faster (in minutes) train will be able to run after completion?


4.1 - autumn 2014
4.2 - end of 2014

I can't find precise information about the amount of time saved but basically the speed would be doubled so ~15mins.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Gubot said:


> 4.1 - autumn 2014 4.2 - end of 2014


Thank you for the info. Let's hope the timetable of the trains Bucuresti/Sofia-Istanbul will be positively affected.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

According to this article:
http://www.railwaybulletin.com/2014/06/new-direct-sofia-budapest-train-to-be-launched
in December 2014 should start running train from Sofia through Vidin-Calafat bridge to Budapest.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, this is indeed one of the many measures to improve inter-country rail connections between Central and Southeast European countries. The connection will indeed be much slower than the one via Belgrade cancelled a few years ago. However Serbian Railways has proven rather unreliable in providing locomotives and keeping to schedules, so the train is now planned to run via Vidin. Let us hope that by then BDZ will manage to have its new TÜSAV sleepers licensed for international runs and that some fine day, Bulgaria and Romania are accepted as Schengen members so middle of the night passport checks will also become a thing of the past on this line, but unfortunately there is no sign of this yet.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> and that some fine day, Bulgaria and Romania are accepted as Schengen members so middle of the night passport checks will also become a thing of the past on this line


The lack of Shengen membership should not be used as an excuse to justify
this 19th century practice. Before Shengen ever existed, there were passport
checks between west european countries too, but for sleepers passengers,
it went like this : passengers would give their papers (train ticket + passport)
to the sleeping car attendant, and then border controls would happen in the
night, between the attendant and the border guards, without involving the
passengers at all. They got their papers back from the attendant the next 
morning, passports duly stamped as expected. This worked flawlessly for 
decades. I don't see why, outside paranoia inherithed from soviet times, this 
couldn't be done similarly at the borders of Bulgaria.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> The lack of Shengen membership should not be used as an excuse to justify this 19th century practice. Before Shengen ever existed, there were passport checks between west european countries too, but for sleepers passengers, it went like this : passengers would give their papers (train ticket + passport) to the sleeping car attendant, and then border controls would happen in the night, between the attendant and the border guards, without involving the passengers at all. They got their papers back from the attendant the next morning, passports duly stamped as expected. This worked flawlessly for decades. I don't see why, outside paranoia inherithed from soviet times, this couldn't be done similarly at the borders of Bulgaria.


For a long time one could travel all over Europe without a passport. Thanks to the railways even...


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

According the hilarious Google translation of the Dutch language story you can link to below, from Trends.be, DB is going to help with the management of BDZ, with one of the goals being to reduce the debt of the organisation. 

DB Zou Bulgaarse Spoorwegen Kunnen Overnemen


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

An article on the matter in real english then: http://www.novinite.com/articles/16...+Bahn+'to+Take+Over'+Bulgarian+State+Railways


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear fellow forumers, does anybody know from which cars is consisted RBV3620 and return RBV3625? As those are prime trains I assume that those will be the best ones but looking at BDZ stock list I am a bit worried. Can someone specify which from those are used:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix_frameset.html
(chose bg, than car, than express as direct hot linking is impossible).

And for other users recently to new cab views were published by user bdz43r. Interestingly both were filmed with camera outside cab thus soundtrack is a bit different than in other such movies. First one is from Kulata to Blagoevgrad with Kresna gorge:





Second is a bit less glamorous but for rail lovers still interesting as it travels from Stara Zagora to Dabovo.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

One thing in relation to the announcement that DB is working with BDZ to help it restructure and reduce debt that I have been pondering is this. 

On the freight side, DB competes with BDZ Cargo in the form of DB Schenker Bulgaria. Is that not then a conflict of interest?


----------



## OClone (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd love for DB to take over completely and make BDZ's product more efficient and with higher quality. Otherwise, we're stuck in the middle ages.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Without political support for the railway and huge investments from the state (for new/upgraded railway infrastructure and for passenger train operating subsidies/PSO) also DB wont be able to achieve real improvements and ofer a high-quality railway system.

Railway infrastructure investments requires public money. The same applies for an attractive passenger service: Nearly all European local/suburbahn train services as well as many intercity-services (in countries with low population density) are PSO-financed.

Of course a competent management and motivated railway staff are needed, maybe DB is better than BDZ regarding that - but without pro-railway orientated politics substantial improvement will be difficult/impossible to achieve...


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

TedStriker said:


> One thing in relation to the announcement that DB is working with BDZ to help it restructure and reduce debt that I have been pondering is this.
> 
> On the freight side, DB competes with BDZ Cargo in the form of DB Schenker Bulgaria. Is that not then a conflict of interest?


It is. But BDZ owes a lot of money to Germany, so it looks to me as a kind of a takeover.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, it sounds it too me too. 

I know DB Schenker receives a bit a criticism, what with it being 100 per cent owned by the German state. 

But it is a very well run logistics business and it's the only genuinely pan-European rail cargo business that includes single wagon traffic as part of the service portfolio. 

It wouldn't surprise me if DB Schenker wishes to expand in Bulgaria by purchasing BDZ Cargo, given the strategic importance of Bulgaria in relation to Turkey and also Greece and the Balkans.


----------



## koko_vp (Sep 9, 2010)

Update Plovdiv-Svilengrad railway (160km/h for conventional trains and 200 km/h for tilting trains) 

Update made by harry_gg














































More here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367455&page=25

Information about the project. http://www.plovdivsvilengradrailway.com/en/


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> List of railway projects that will be financed under the OP "Transport" in 2014-20:
> 1. Sofia-Septemvri (partially);
> 2. Plovdiv-Burgas phase II;
> 3. Ruse-Varna;
> ...


There is a major shift in transport strategy and the plans for its financing and prioritization:
OP "Transport" road projects will be financed 50:50 while railway and water projects will remain at a 15:85 ratio. The priorities now are:
1. Plovdiv-Burgas phase II;
2. Elin Pelin-Ihtiman
Alternative projects:
1. Ihtiman-Septemvri
2. Ruse-Varna

The central part of MD3 in Sofia as well, of course.

List of projects that will be financed under the OP "CEF" in 2014-20:
1. Dragoman-Sofia-Elin Pelin
2. Vidin-Medkovets
3. Improvement of sailing on Danube river(Batin-Belene mainly). I wonder if our northen neighbours are ready with papers on this project.


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Modernisation of Pazardzhik railway station:


Exclusive BG said:


> Обновената гара в Пазарджик:


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Bulgarian government relaunches privatisation process for rail feight operator


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Several passenger trains will be cancelled soon:
http://www.novinite.com/articles/16...s+38+Trains+as+of+Jan+12+over+Smaller+Subsidy

_
Bulgaria’s Railway Co Suspends 38 Trains as of Jan 12 over Smaller Subsidy


Bulgaria: Bulgaria’s Railway Co Suspends 38 Trains as of Jan 12 over Smaller Subsidy Photo by BGNES

The state-owned Bulgarian State Railways (BDZ) drops 38 trains off its schedule as of January 12 due to a reduction in its subsidy by BGN 40 M. Apart from that, BDZ will also cut staff in order to cope with the smaller amount of money.
The reduced subsidy will force the state-owned railway carrier to cut 5 million train-km, or a total of around 140 trains, according to Darik radio.

The next batch of trains, which are to be suspended as of February, is to be announced in a few days’ time.
As of the beginning of next week, 38 trains will stop running and 10 trains will operate shortened routes.
According to BDZ, the company will first suspend “the most inefficient” trains which are used by the smallest number of people, with over 90 trains more to be dropped so as to allow the Passenger Services unit of state-owned BDZ to cope with its downsized subsidy.
Apart from the suspension of trains, the company also faces staff cuts.
According to preliminary calculations, the total headcount is to be reduced by 1500 people.

Trade unions have condemned the measure, stressing that a nationwide strike is being prepared, with a petition against the measure already backed by 10 000 signatures.
At the same time, the freight unit of BDZ, BDZ Freight Services, faces a new privatization procedure.
The debts of Holding BDZ stand at BGN 565 M, according to reports of Sega daily.
_

On many lines train services weren't frequent in the past - now even more and more trains are cancelled and services become less and less frequent... what will remain of BDZ passenger train services in a few years?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

New Bulgaria-Germany blocktrain


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

bgdimitrov said:


> Железниците в България. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Driver's view of Balkan crossing railway G. Oryahovitsa - Tulovo*


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

The preliminary plan for the 2015/2016 schedule is out. It shows that although construction on the Plovdiv-Svilengrad Railway is all but finished, billions have been spent and rail passengers had to deal with cancellations and slow traffic for years, maximum speeds on the finished line are planned as 100 and east of Dimitrovgrad only 80 kmh; claims were they were to rise to 180. So I wonder: does BDZ still need to add signaling systems? Do BDZ locos have to be refitted with modern signaling systems? Are the locos too slow and will BDZ have to buy new ones? What is wrong or missing on the line?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

In December 2016an explosion took place in Hitrino / Хитрино : https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-europe-38274342
Has everything been restored again in Hitrino?


----------



## Maniek_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Inside the night fast train from Burgas to Sofia and back.




International trains in Sofia - "Balkan" and "Sofya Ekspresi"


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Hi there. Does anyone here know if automatic hump shunting using the wagon braking system is still a feature of Plovdiv marshalling yard?


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Can i see a map of all high speed lines in Bulgaria? 

Glad that they are investing on at - least making the section Sofia - Edrine with min. 160 km/h vmax. 

Also from Sofia towards the Serbian border, will they make a completely new railway line, because the current one has too many sharp curves, and i do not see, how could any train achieve 160 or 200 km/h vmax speed here, even with tilting technology. 

I've heard that Serbia is considering doing either a 120 km/h or a 160 km/h vmax fast double - track railway like to the Border with Bulgaria from Niš. Then Niš - Belgrade is also i believe going to be either 160 or 200 km/h vmax, but it it's 200 km/h vmax, it's going to be even better. 
Let's not forget from Niš to the border with my country, as they said at least 160 km/h vmax because of the hard terrain there (grdelica gorge). 

Linking Serbia with Bulgaria and then again Bulgaria linked with Turkey, all with decent high speed railway will be just the perfect thing, of course if they transport more cargo through cargo trains, and this could also increase safety, and reduce traffic accidents. 

The same applies to my country, because we border with Greece, and the Thessaloniki port is as important as linking Bulgaria and Bulgaria linking Istanbul to Serbia. 

Sadly nothing special will happen on our main railway corridor, not at least in the next 5 - 10 years.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't believe the hype. While Bulgaria has reworked some of its network, i.e. Pazardžik to the Turkish border plus part of the branch line from this route to Burgas, effective speeds are still mostly at a crawl. The ca. 150 km from Svilengrad near the border to Plovdiv, which were supposed to be rebuilt for 160 kmh or 200 kmh for tilting technology (which nobody ever intended to buy), take 1 h 48 mins in the fastest daily train. During construction, it was hyped that it would in future only take one hour. This is in part due to frequent stops, but also as the maximum speed east of Dimitrovgrad is still at a snail's pace. I wonder if this is as modern signaling has not yet been installed. However, at present, the whole reconstruction was a big waste of public money. 
At present, the missing section is between Sofia and Pazardžik, where work has only begun on the short section to Elin Pelin. The technically more ambitious new routes and tunnels under the mountain passes there have to my knowledge been commissioned and work could start soon. As for the section to the Serbian border, it is curvy and mountainous. Probably, most time could be gained by speeding up the approach to Sofia in the valley. Also, the most time for passenger services could be gained by more expedient border procedure on behalf of the Bulgarian border police, which can be incredibly slow particularly here.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Double power for a big train. by Ivo Radoev, en Flickr


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Don't believe the hype. While Bulgaria has reworked some of its network, i.e. Pazardžik to the Turkish border plus part of the branch line from this route to Burgas, effective speeds are still mostly at a crawl. The ca. 150 km from Svilengrad near the border to Plovdiv, which were supposed to be rebuilt for 160 kmh or 200 kmh for tilting technology (which nobody ever intended to buy), take 1 h 48 mins in the fastest daily train. During construction, it was hyped that it would in future only take one hour. This is in part due to frequent stops, but also as the maximum speed east of Dimitrovgrad is still at a snail's pace. I wonder if this is as modern signaling has not yet been installed. However, at present, the whole reconstruction was a big waste of public money.


Тhe whole line Septemvri - Plovdiv- Svilengrad is for 160 km/h, however, the max speed of Bulgarian lokomotives is currently 130km/h and because some of the lokomotives are made for lower speed, BDZ usually makes the timetable for 100 km/h. That is why the "fast" trains to Svilengrad are slow. From January-February BDZ is supposed to have 15 new smartron loks capable of 160 km/h, so lets hope something will change next year.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a more general question. Why do long distance trains stop so often? The fastest Sofia-Burgas train has 13 stops, one every 35km. Is it due to absence of rolling stock - i.e. the fast trains double as regional/local services?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

The Wild Boy said:


> The same applies to my country (..) Sadly nothing special will happen on our main railway corridor, not at least in the next 5 - 10 years.


I haven’t seen any post from you in the Macedonian railway forum, even for minor news.



nsnikolov said:


> From January-February BDZ is supposed to have 15 new smartron loks capable of 160 km/h, so lets hope something will change next year.


There is already a draft timetable of BDZ for 2020-2021 available, maybe you can check if there are any speed improvements visible?
Or will the Vectrons start commercial passenger service only after testing by (let’s say) summer 2021?


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm a busy person, and my main interests are not really motorways and railways, infact it's completely else, but i discuss and ask mainly because of curiosity and to inform other people.
I will soon start discussing there too, yes.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

The first Smartrons intended for passenger service are already up and running in Bulgaria. These are the two Green Force-themed locomotives that the Bulgarian State Railways received from Siemens a week ago. 80 035 and 80 036 were the first Smartrons to arrive in Bulgaria for BDZ PP. Delivered considerably earlier than expected (Februrary 2021 was planned originally). In its official press release from today, the Bulgarian Ministry of transport states that an order for five further locomotives has been annexed to the original contract between Siemens Mobility and BDZ PP. This means that the total number of Smartrons for the Bulgarian state operator has been increased to 15.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> The first Smartrons intended for passenger service are already up and running in Bulgaria. These are the two Green Force-themed locomotives that the Bulgarian State Railways received from Siemens a week ago. 80 035 and 80 036 were the first Smartrons to arrive in Bulgaria for BDZ PP. Delivered considerably earlier than expected (Februrary 2021 was planned originally). In its official press release from today, the Bulgarian Ministry of transport states that an order for five further locomotives has been annexed to the original contract between Siemens Mobility and BDZ PP. This means that the total number of Smartrons for the Bulgarian state operator has been increased to 15.


What's the vmax of those locos? 
150 km/h?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> What's the vmax of those locos?
> 150 km/h?


160 km/h

3 Bulgarian companies operate now Siemens Smartron lokomotives

PIMK Rail
BULMARKET
BDZ


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Is between Kalotina Zapad and Sofia a new railway alignment in place?
In the highway forum I read that a railway bridge is out of use or going to be replaced, as the Highway A6 is being constructed between Sofia and the BG/SB border.

Who can give an update?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Theijs said:


> Is between Kalotina Zapad and Sofia a new railway alignment in place?
> In the highway forum I read that a railway bridge is out of use or going to be replaced, as the Highway A6 is being constructed between Sofia and the BG/SB border.
> 
> Who can give an update?


yes
Sofia-Dragoman will be upgraded to 200 km/h
Dragoman - Kalotina will be upgraded to 160 km/h

Предвижда се от Петърч до Драгоман да се изгради ново жп трасе


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> yes
> Sofia-Dragoman will be upgraded to 200 km/h
> Dragoman - Kalotina will be upgraded to 160 km/h


Actually the railway line Sofia - Dragoman will be upgraded for 160 km/h and higher speeds are only possible with tilting trains, which we do not have.
The part after Dragoman is still only a project.


----------



## cymru1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Elin Pelin-Vacarel section


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

cymru1 said:


> Elin Pelin-Vacarel section


That's the new railway line, the one with the viaducts and tunnels, right?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> That's the new railway line, the one with the viaducts and tunnels, right?


----------



## cymru1 (Nov 22, 2014)

The construction of Lot 3 includes a new railway, catenary, systems and facilities of external power supply and external lighting of the station areas, as well as construction of video surveillance systems and passenger information systems. 8 single-pipe tunnels for a double railway line with an approximate total length of 5,478 m. will be built. , 2 viaducts with an approximate total length of 1005 m and 11 bridges with an approximate total length of 777.70 m, as well as noise protection facilities with an approximate length of 1066 m and drainage facilities. Nemirovo stop is also included in the scope of the project for modernization of Lot 3.


----------



## b.w. (Jun 22, 2009)

Elin Pelin - Kostenets lot 1




Thanks to skyPoint


----------



## b.w. (Jun 22, 2009)

Chirpan - Plovdiv railway
Construction work near Chirpan




Credits : Rail Drone


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/142271415829971/posts/4680847121972355


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

We have now the locomotive for the first train to Skopje 

SOFIA (Bulgaria), November 26 (SeeNews) - Bulgarian railway company BDZ Passengers, part of state-owned railway group BDZ Holding, said on Friday it has received the last two new Siemens Smartron locomotives under a deal for the purchase of 15 locomotives for a total price of 82.7 million levs ($47.7 million/42.3 million euro).

BDZ Passengers expected the delivery of the last two locomotives by the end of this year, it said in a statement.

Last year, BDZ Passengers signed a 55.5 million levs deal for the purchase of ten Siemens locomotives, followed by a second 27.2 million levs contract which envisages the delivery of five more locomotives by the end of 2021.

https://seenews.com/news/bulgarias-...on-locomotives-under-423-mln-euro-deal-762943


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> We have now the locomotive for the first train to Skopje
> 
> SOFIA (Bulgaria), November 26 (SeeNews) - Bulgarian railway company BDZ Passengers, part of state-owned railway group BDZ Holding, said on Friday it has received the last two new Siemens Smartron locomotives under a deal for the purchase of 15 locomotives for a total price of 82.7 million levs ($47.7 million/42.3 million euro).
> 
> ...


You guys have everything, but we have nothing on our side 😭

Here's a recent news:








Загубарот „Железница“ ќе купува лимузина што сама се паркира, планира да потроши до 68.000 евра! - Алсат ТВ


Железница ќе се подновува со ново возило, но не со воз, туку со патнички автомобил. Во огласот на Бирото за јавни набавки стои дека претпријатието ќе купи лимузина. Планира за возила да потроши до 68 илјади евра, па дури е наведен и видот на дизел-мотор, односно ТДИ, но тој е препознатлив само...




alsat-mk.translate.goog





I feel sorry for you guys having to wait for some 10 more years to get a railway connection with my country. Things are only getting more worse and more worse. First it was wine and meat and now it's some 70,000 EUR limousine... I don't have to say anything else.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

A few railway stations that underwent renovations.

Karnobat:






Kazichene:






Poduyane:


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> You guys have everything, but we have nothing on our side 😭
> 
> Here's a recent news:
> 
> ...


Wild Boy, we are waiting since 1910  I made a joke, look at the name of the locomotive ...


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

The modernisation of the line until Dragoman should be ready until the end of 2024. With this project the speed on the whole railway Sofia - Dragoman will be 160 km/h.


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

nsnikolov said:


> View attachment 2485752
> 
> The modernisation of the line until Dragoman should be ready until the end of 2024. With this project the speed on the whole railway Sofia - Dragoman will be 160 km/h.


Are there any passenger trains going to Belgrade currently?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

bgplayer19 said:


> Are there any passenger trains going to Belgrade currently?


There are currently no direct passenger trains between Sofia and Belgrade. There won’t be any passenger trains in the near future due to modernisation of the line Sofia - Dragoman- Dimitrovgrad - Nis.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

bgplayer19 said:


> Are there any passenger trains going to Belgrade currently?


bgplayer19, за съжаление в момента единствените международни влакове до България са Русе - Букурещ и Видин - Крайова


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

nsnikolov said:


> bgplayer19, за съжаление в момента единствените международни влакове до България са Русе - Букурещ и Видин - Крайова


Thanks for the provided information. It’s a pity that there are international trains only with Romania. Let’s hope that the joint train BDŽ-TCDD to Istanbul will soon be operational again.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Locomotives of BDZ series 77 were built in Romania in 1980s and nowadays their maintenance turns to be impossible due to the lack of spare parts and outdated technical concepts.

Express Service is Bulgarian national leader in providing locomotive services. Their factory is located near Ruse. The company signed a contract for overhaul and modernization of 2 locomotives. The price is 2 mil leva each. They practically built a new modern digital and ecological locomotive replacing old Maybach diesel engine with CAT C32 Stage V, also built new cabins and command desks, entirely new electric, pneumatic and hydraulic installations, replaced old compressor.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> Locomotives of BDZ series 77 were built in Romania in 1980s and nowadays their maintenance turns to be impossible due to the lack of spare parts and outdated technical concepts.


Good work... Was anything left of the original?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Stuu said:


> Good work... Was anything left of the original?


 the platform


----------



## cymru1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Credits: @skyPoint


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

under the project name "SOKOL" (falcon) the Bulgarian company „Vagonen zavod – Intercom“ Corp. in Dryanovo started modernizing old Bulgarian passenger coaches.


----------



## Laub (Sep 19, 2011)

When are they entering commercial services?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Laub said:


> When are they entering commercial services?


later this year
15 units for the long distance trains to Varna and Burgas


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there any intention to provide a more limited stop service for Sofia - Burgas/Varna using the new rolling stock? Even the fast trains have loads of stops - some every 10min, which is suprising for this length of service.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

AndreiB said:


> Is there any intention to provide a more limited stop service for Sofia - Burgas/Varna using the new rolling stock? Even the fast trains have loads of stops - some every 10min, which is suprising for this length of service.


The new leadership of the Transportation ministry wants to modernize the state railways BDZ. New faster trains are part of the change.
The trains connecting Sofia with the Black sea (Varna and Burgas) will be a priority. This is what we know from different media statements.
They will use the new Siemens locomotives for these express trains.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent news, thanks. I assume any improvements would happen from Dec ‘22 to coincide with the new timetable?

Hopefully there is goodwill to look at international traffic too - following the replacement of the bridge on Giurgiu - Bucharest line, Ruse - Bucharest has loads of potential for an international connection in the balkans.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

speaking about international connections.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> speaking about international connections.


That are all outdated timetables!


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Theijs said:


> That are all outdated timetables!


I updated them


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

AndreiB said:


> Is there any intention to provide a more limited stop service for Sofia - Burgas/Varna using the new rolling stock? Even the fast trains have loads of stops - some every 10min, which is suprising for this length of service.


Actually with more stops, more people travel. The trains can not get a lot faster if the stops are cut. Actually most of the people don't use them from Sofia to Burgas but for part of the route.
The problem is that the timetable is also not well optimized and trains are given more time to travel between station then they really need. This is in order to reduce delays.
However, they have some promises that the timetables on the line Sofia-Karlovo-Burgas will be optimised from next month and they will also take into account the fact that the new locomotives stop and accelerate faster.
So the travel time can be cut by one hour without changing the number of stops!


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

I think there’s scope for both types of services - fast trains that stop only in major towns and the current semi-fast services. You lose typically at least 5min per stop (dwelling time, acceleration, decceleration).

The afternoon train to Burgas appears the fastest at 5h50, but the towns en route with the exception of Sliven and Karlovo seem really small. If you eliminate the other 12 stops, you could probably shave off 1h from the journey time.

If you can shave off 1h by culling the number of stops and 1h by faster journey times, suddenly Sofia - Burgas looks much more competitive at 3h50-4h00. If it’s not competitive vs the car there is not much scope for huge modal shift.

I think it makes sense to at least have fast services in both directions in the morning and evening to both Burgas & Varna.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

AndreiB said:


> I think there’s scope for both types of services - fast trains that stop only in major towns and the current semi-fast services. You lose typically at least 5min per stop (dwelling time, acceleration, decceleration).
> 
> The afternoon train to Burgas appears the fastest at 5h50, but the towns en route with the exception of Sliven and Karlovo seem really small. If you eliminate the other 12 stops, you could probably shave off 1h from the journey time.
> 
> ...


Those journey times that you wrote are not realistic. In the 80' when the Чайка train was started, it travelled 4h40min and this can happen again only if the whole line through Karlovo is in a good condition but it is not.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

nsnikolov said:


> Those journey times that you wrote are not realistic. In the 80' when the Чайка train was started, it travelled 4h40min and this can happen again only if the whole line through Karlovo is in a good condition but it is not.


The fast line will be
Sofia - Plovdiv - Stara Zagora - Karnobat - Burgas
Sofia - Plovdiv - Stara Zagora - Karnobat - Varna


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> The fast line will be
> Sofia - Plovdiv - Stara Zagora - Karnobat - Burgas
> Sofia - Plovdiv - Stara Zagora - Karnobat - Varna


Makes sense - covers all major cities with a single line (and two branches).

Any target journey times? I see Sofia - Plovdiv mentioned as 80min (2h35 today I believe) on the EU site.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

AndreiB said:


> Makes sense - covers all major cities with a single line (and two branches).
> 
> Any target journey times? I see Sofia - Plovdiv mentioned as 80min (2h35 today I believe) on the EU site.


3h. 50min is the target time through Plovdiv, however Sofia - Septemvri is not expected to be finished any time soon.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

In February they made some testing and trains were with optimized timetables for a few days. Here you can see the difference between the normal timetable and the optimized one. Hope it becomes a reality!


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Sofia - Burgas from *6:45 h* down to *5:45 h*
but this is still not an express train with 4 or 5 stops.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> Sofia - Burgas from *6:45 h* down to *5:45 h*
> but this is still not an express train with 4 or 5 stops.


Are there still a lot of stops due to single track stretches?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Theijs said:


> Are there still a lot of stops due to single track stretches?


I don't think so.

you can see a detailed map of the railway network here
Map of railway infrastructure

the northern line Sofia - Varna is double track.
The fastest train needs *7:35 h* and has *19 stops *

The old government saw pressure from the lobby of the bus companies and neglected the fast railway connections between the major cities.
Turkey is important producer of busses for the Bulgarian market
Russia was the only oil supplier for the Russian owned Burgas refinery.

Their political arms and lobbies in Bulgaria were strong enough to prevent any reduction of the bus connections in favor of the national railways...
Welcome to the Balkans!


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

From June all fast trains on the route Sofia - Karlovo - Burgas will travel with optimized timetables and the fastest train will travel for 5 h 30 min! One train pair to Varna is also optimize, you can see the timetables here:София - Бургас, Разписание на влаковете | БДЖ Пътнически превози This is definitely a step in the right direction!


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Here you can see the rail and road projects which will be financed by the EU program "Transport connectivity" in the next years to be completed no later than 31.12.2029. It includes the following:

finishing of Elin Pelin - Septemvri, which was supposed to be finished by 2023 but can not be completed on time
finishing of the railway form Sofia to the Serbian border, which was again delayed like the previous one
reconstruction of Karnobat - Sindel
reconstructoin of Sofia - Radomir and Giueshevo - Macedonian border
ETMS Sofia - Varna and Sofia - Kulata
There will be also other railway projects to be financed by the CEF program, like Radomir - Giueshevo and parts of Mezdra - Vidin, but they are yet to be announced.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Sofia Central


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

modernized narrow gauge loco






with data from the on board computers

*engine temperature
speed*


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Plovdiv Central


----------

